# HO scale farm equipment



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Where does everyone get their HO farm equipment. I'm talking about tractors, combines, plows and grain carts.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

it's on ebay, it's quite costly too


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sometimes you can get lucky and find cheap toys that are the right scale, But most of the farm and ranch equipment are made by faller, Kibri, Vollmer, or Notch.
All foreign made, and yes very pricey!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The high prices on that stuff is the main reason I have no "farm" on my layout, just one John Deere tractor that I picked up at a train show for a couple bucks.
Windmills are also pricey just in case you're wondering. 
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some times it pays to stroll the halls of the big
Flea markets. There usually are one or two stores
selling model cars of various scales. I lucked up a
couple weeks ago and got a bunch of HO semis
local trucks and VWs for total of 15.00...They could have what you
are looking for...it's used or over stocked type
stuff.

Don


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Mugbugn...try the IHC section of Ebay and you'll find Farm Equipment...and Walthers & Tyco for Cows and other such critters. If you're looking for hay fields, corn and stuff like that use walthers as they have Faller, Brawa, Busch for that kind of stuff!! Good hunting!:thumbsup:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I got lucky at Tractor supply and picked up a couple of '60 something IH tractors but they will still make a nice flatcar load.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Farming Equipment*

Farm equipment would make neat loads on flat cars. However, farms take up to much
valuable space on the smaller size, or any sized layout for that matter. However, an animal pen(live stock) may be in store for the future in the GG&N H.O. layout yard possibly?
Happy Farming!
Regards,
tr1


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Take a look at Ertl brand stuff, a quick ebay search turns up some HO scale American branded farm equipment for not outrageous prices.

If you're looking to save space but want a farm, could always put some equipment and barn front up against a farm backdrop and have it be a tip of the iceberg type thing, and blend the physical objects with painting.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I am actually wanting to model a modern Rice Farming Operation. The hardest thing to find at the moment is grain carts for tractors and grain trailers for semi trucks. Everyone seems to model those is 1/64 scale. I also looked at Tractor Supply and those are also 1/64 scale. I have already purchased some John Deere Combines and trucks off Ebay.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

This is similar to what I am looking for. Some of them I have found. They do not have to be exact but you get the idea from the photos. The grain cart, semi grain trailer and the disk harrow are what I am having trouble locating. Lonestar models makes the grain trailer and truck but they have been out of stock for months.

Grain cart
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7918421

Disk Harrow:
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8069788

Combine:
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7951255

Tractor:
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7849437

Semi Grain trailer:
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4620865


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have found allsorts at TRACTOR SUPPLY. Know you have them in texas as have shopped at them.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> I have found allsorts at TRACTOR SUPPLY. Know you have them in texas as have shopped at them.


Tractor Supply is 1/64 scale. I'm putting all 1/87 to match my HO layout. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*1/23 offof scale?*

well you might have too just compromise?
Regards,
tr1


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

1/64 would be too big for HO. Might be ok for S scale.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/87ho.htm

http://www.toyfarmers.us/scale/1-87.html

http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/products.aspx?type=farm_toys&scale=1/87


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Does anyone know why I am set to instant email notification of threads I am subscribed to but none of your post came to my email? I checked spam folder and nothing is there either.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brent check at Tractor Supply, yeah a lot of the stuff is 1/64th but I have gotten a few there that are 1/87th. The two tractors I picked up for a load are from Ertel (sp)


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. Finally my email started showing the replies.


----------

